# Hatchet Creek, AL 10-27-12



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.fromcube2kayak.blogspot.com/2012/10/confederate-history-coosa-spotted-bass.html

Checked out a creek between B'ham and Montgomery. caught some Coosa spotted bass and checked out a Confederate Cemetery along the way.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Man, that's a nice spotted bass!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Wow thats a pretty fish!


----------

